# 12 midnight know were your preds are?



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

this one is fredweezy..


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Nice fish man, really nice, i like them all, especially the puffer he's AWSOME!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Very, very cool...


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

thePACK said:


> [snapback]977646[/snapback]​


nice fish..... do they look different after midnight???


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

must be post your pics day for you eh?!







very nice fishys by the way


----------



## bkelley02 (Dec 11, 2004)

What was the first picture of?


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Damn dude you are the man, you still got that cuda? Tha cuda is f'n nasty. Your Sohal Tang is diesel. Hows that Tessalata eel? I hear that they are mean as hell? That black mask puff is also the sh*t. You definately have the sweetest pred tank I have seen, I can't wait till my babies grow into beasts like yours.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Damn dude, I could never keep a cuda like that knowing I'd have to give him up. I'd end up building a couple thousand gallon tank or something eventually









Bad ass collection


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

sweet pics, great looking fish



thePACK said:


> [snapback]977649[/snapback]​


a little jungle fever hmmmmm


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

man thoes are some nice looking pics. im new to here and i don't know if u have ever posted a full tank shot. if not u should, thoes are some nice looking fish. also i don't remember how to spell it but is that shark a woombalong (i have no idea how to spell it).
J-Rod


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:rasp: you know u can post multiple pics in one post

but that first one looks great


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

smokinbubbles said:


> man thoes are some nice looking pics. im new to here and i don't know if u have ever posted a full tank shot. if not u should, thoes are some nice looking fish. also i don't remember how to spell it but is that shark a woombalong (i have no idea how to spell it).
> J-Rod
> [snapback]978687[/snapback]​


I think that is an angler or a frogfish...


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

fredweezy said:


> smokinbubbles said:
> 
> 
> > man thoes are some nice looking pics. im new to here and i don't know if u have ever posted a full tank shot. if not u should, thoes are some nice looking fish. also i don't remember how to spell it but is that shark a woombalong (i have no idea how to spell it).
> ...


im not sure i think it looks like a woombalong (however u spell it) but i could be wrong.
J-Rod


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

thanks for the kind word..

first i still have dialup..trying to post all in one threads would take me AGESS to upload(i've tried)..yes its sucks..

the first picture is a wobbegong shark...love the dude..

cuda is no longer part of my colection he has moved to 1200 gallon pond..sad day giving him up..but i knew the day would come..i will take updates next time i go visit my friend pad...(i also have a pred-video coming out soon)keep an eye open..

full tank shot..not sure..i believe i posted one..if not i will..


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

thePACK said:


> thanks for the kind word..
> 
> first i still have dialup..trying to post all in one threads would take me AGESS to upload(i've tried)..yes its sucks..
> 
> ...


haha yeah thats what i was talkin about wobbegong shark, yeah i just couldn't remember the name. i new it was something along the lines though of woombalong haha.
J-Rod


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

thePACK said:


> [snapback]978940[/snapback]​


holy crap man that is badass, awsome pictures. that eel one is awsome even though if u own a fish it is a common thing for em to yawn that looks awsome.
J-Rod


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

Damm nice shots. It is good to see the moray's hang out together and that wobby is beautiful!!!!! I am surprised they do not scrap each other.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Very nice pack!!! Great tank, Now ya need a black tip.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Raptor said:


> Very nice pack!!! Great tank, Now ya need a black tip.
> [snapback]980365[/snapback]​


in the near future...


----------

